# It's been 5 months and I miss her so much!



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

My sweet Molly


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Get you another dog to fill that empty place in your heart and home. It's the best thing for you. She was a doll.


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> Get you another dog to fill that empty place in your heart and home. It's the best thing for you. She was a doll.


 That's why I got Onyx  It really has helped! Thanks she was a good girl!


----------

